# Questions about old unusual "Bruyere" made in Germany Pipe - See Pics



## chrisfoundit (May 24, 2008)

Hello all,

Any info you can provide would be appreciated !

A friend gave this unusual pipe bowl to me to sell,but I know nothing about pipes.

I'm assuming is is briar,thats what "bruyere" means right?

I'm wondering about age,style,Maker,any value?

Not sure if the carving was done at the factory,or done later.

I was cleaning it and found that the bottom unscrews,never seen a pipe like this one !

Thank you


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I looked but haven't been able to find much based on the info. you gave us for this "pipe". I even took a guess on what was written on the bowl itself...nothing. Doesn't look like anyone else has either. 

It is definitely different; and I'm wondering if there is a stem available to get her in shape for smoking...a full bent might be cool.

BTW...welcome to Club Stogie and to the Pipe Forum. I hope you join in with us, as well as introduce yourself to the group. 

If you're into pipe smoking, you've come to the right place! 

p


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I have seen similarly shaped pipes on Ebay, normally out of the Ukraine. That is really about all I know about them . Take a look on there and see if any of them are similar, may give a starting place to get more info.


----------



## chrisfoundit (May 24, 2008)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I looked but haven't been able to find much based on the info. you gave us for this "pipe". I even took a guess on what was written on the bowl itself...nothing. Doesn't look like anyone else has either.
> 
> It is definitely different; and I'm wondering if there is a stem available to get her in shape for smoking...a full bent might be cool.
> 
> ...


Blake Lockhart,

Hello,thank's for your reply.

I'm a newby here and deal in collectibles/unusual stuff in general and I'm clueless about this pipe.

Looks pretty old,1920's-30's or maybe older?

I Googled "Bruyere" pipe and came up mostly with American "Dunhill" pipes,which are beautiful(and valueable),but not made in Germany.Googled Bruyere germany and couldn't find any info.

The carved name is "Wiesbaden".

The silence on this thread made me think It's either a real stinker,or something good !

Best,Chris


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

My guess was that it was something available in tourist shops in Weisbaden back in the day. I think it has to be some sort of commemorative pipe or souvenuir pipe. Weisbaden is a city in Germany, ....so its a pipe that has a city's name very prominently carved on it along with "Made in Germany" in English. So the targeted customer was probably either from England or the US. 

(Disclaimer: That is a complete guess, I have no real clue p )

The typeface that says "Made in Germany" to me looks very 1960s-1970s.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

chrisfoundit said:


> The silence on this thread made me think It's either a real stinker,or something good !


My guess is that it isn't of huge value to the average pipe smoker or collector. Of course I could be wrong, but thats just my hunch.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzilt said:


> My guess was that it was something available in tourist shops in Weisbaden back in the day. I think it has to be some sort of commemorative pipe or souvenuir pipe. Weisbaden is a city in Germany, ....so its a pipe that has a city's name very prominently carved on it along with "Made in Germany" in English. So the targeted customer was probably either from England or the US.
> 
> (Disclaimer: That is a complete guess, I have no real clue p )
> 
> The typeface that says "Made in Germany" to me looks very 1960s-1970s.


:tpd: Wiesbaden was home to a vast number of US troops; the pipe looks typical of tourist shop knicknacks.


----------



## chrisfoundit (May 24, 2008)

Thank's all for the replies,

I agree on the souvenier thing,that had crossed my mind.

Being Briar(i think) and weird shape made me think maybe was something special,guess not.Never seen a pipe with a flat bottom,looks like a beer stein! Thats what is is...a "Souveneir Beer Stein Pipe".I'll list it on ehay and see what happens.

TZILT,you mentioned the font in "Made in Germany",I hadn't paid attention to that but after looking,that is the exact font used on wwII german military items I've had.So could date dack to the 40's which fits Mister Moos' "troops souvenier theory".

Mister Moo,love that username !

Thank's a bunch,nice forum here! Chris


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

chrisfoundit said:


> TZILT,you mentioned the font in "Made in Germany",I hadn't paid attention to that but after looking,that is the exact font used on wwII german military items I've had.So could date dack to the 40's which fits Mister Moos' "troops souvenier theory".


Maybe, but I wouldn't think they were making too many souveniers for US troops in the 40s! Well, possibly in the late 40s I suppose. US troops have been stationed in Germany since the end of the war.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

chrisfoundit said:


> TZILT,you mentioned the font in "Made in Germany"... ...could date dack to the 40's which fits Mister Moos' "troops souvenier theory".


I didn't say that. I refered to NATO troops, not occupation troops. Looks like 1965 - 1970 bric-a-brac to me. The bierstein thing is cute all on its own - never saw one like it. The stuff I saw that was common in the 70's were unsmokable "jaeger" pipes with mass-produced ceramic bowls sporting screenprinted rabbits and leaping stag motifs. Your example seems far more interesting, likely to be earlier than 1970 but almost certainly post-war given the english "made in..." marque. Americans were still snarfing up Karl Zeiss and Leica optiks, cameras and fine porcelain from Germans from the late 40's to the late 50's, not much buying cheap souvenier pipes. IMO.


----------

